# Sous vide smoked tongue



## atomicsmoke (Apr 27, 2019)

First time sous vide tongue for me.

Found a wide range of temps and times. I thought it's an overkill but i went with 48h at 145. 

Skin came right off. Easiest peel ever.

Lent going on so I couldnt taste it.

While tying some butcher twine to hang in the smoker the twine sliced right thru. I guess that answers my wondering: is it tender?
	

		
			
		

		
	







They are drying now for smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm gonna try that SV tongue....  I think I'll use the stretch netting to hang it..
Do you have any special spice and herbs you use ????
 I LOVE tongue sandwiches or sliced thin and dipped in hot mustard with toasted sesame seeds..


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 27, 2019)

I used coriander,  peppercon, juniper berries and hot pepper flakes.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2019)

Sounds good. I was put off by tongue for the longest time, more concept than flavor. Now that I've come to enjoy them, I can't find them. Small town folks, round here, have such limited palates. Anything I ask the Butcher for, I have to take by the Case as he can't sell the rest...JJ


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 27, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Sounds good. I was put off by tongue for the longest time, more concept than flavor. Now that I've come to enjoy them, I can't find them. Small town folks, round here, have such limited palates. Anything I ask the Butcher for, I have to take by the Case as he can't sell the rest...JJ


These are small tongues....had them in the freezer. If i like the result i will buy a couple of large tongues to make a.good stock of cold cuts.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 27, 2019)

AS, Sounds like a SV item for me to try!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh Yeah!!
I thought about Tongue SV, but never did it.
Gotta be Tender & Tasty!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 28, 2019)

Smoked


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 28, 2019)

That almost looks scary, but I would try once (I think)


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 29, 2019)

Once is sliced is not intimidating.


----------



## Medina Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Looks great. my 10 year old son love eating cow tongue


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 4, 2019)

It's tender, moist and smokey.


----------



## sigmo (May 20, 2019)

When you guys smoke the tongue after having sous viderized it, for how long and at what temperature do you smoke it?

As strange as tongue seems, I can imagine it having a nice flavor and interesting texture.  I may have to try some, but I don't think I can talk my wife into trying it!

The local Sam's Club sometimes has what seem like huge ones.  It's intriguing.


----------

